# Resources > Education Center >  >  flying

## neville

I had an experience to too long ago were I was in deep contemplation over the number pi, and I look to my left to see a black magic marker balancing diagonally on it's non writing end. Upon looking at it, suddenly the laws of gravity returned. I was in my friends room and he was sleeping on his bed/couch.

I had the Idea to apply this type of telekinetic principal to a form of RC, the jist can be explained through douglas adams musings on the subject, which I read in a book that said friend leant me. Instead of another RC you would just attempt to fly; in a dream (personally) this is easy, if you happen to start flying IRL, no problem.

Here are some reads:http://www.extremelysmart.com/humor/howtofly.php

----------

